# Best way to store musky baits?



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

The regular tackle organizers work fine for regular fishing baits but the larger musky baits are giving me problems. Do I just get the larger plastic boxes or do you guys have a better way?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

One of the best ways is to use tennis ball tubes or Pringle chip tubes. Go to ODD LOTS and buy a dozen cans of Pringles, throw away the pringles and you have 12 musky bait tubes.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Buy some Hellofva good dip and eat the pringles too !


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

This works for me.









A plastic file box and PVC down spout.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

pvc pipe is a good idea


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

hay tigger have u gotton any muskeys this year?


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

just about every musky tackle shop sells the clear tubes you can put around the pedestal seat mount. 

but, when you say "larger baits", do you mean like wishmaster sized baits?


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Peple I haven't started to fish for them yet but getting ready to.

Futurechamp, All the musky lures seem big to me. Just because I'm just starting to fish for them. My walleye lures could be bait for the musky lures.

Blue pike I like that idea also. That could work for me. I have been adding more storage compartments in my boat the last couple of days. I have some spots for that.


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

ok then the tubes are good. when one says "big" baits i think of like 15-24" crankbaits


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Oh boy,
Tigger do not mention my name to your wife!!!
From what I've seen you can get deep real quick! I bought two lures at St. Clair and it was $74.00! 8 - 9 inch perch color baits! But by golly they worked.
DC


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Larry I was afraid of that. I keep telling my wife that fishing really doesn't cost that much after you get all the tackle.


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

TIGGER said:


> Larry I was afraid of that. I keep telling my wife that fishing really doesn't cost that much after you get all the tackle.


I tried to tell that to my fiance and trip after trip to walmart or gander mountain, she is starting to relize I said that to shut her up.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Every muskie fisherman has $5000 worth of lures and only use 5. lol


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

The cheapest way to tote some of your gear and store larger muskie baits is a 5 gallon bucket. You can put your pliers and other tools in the bottom and hang plugs aroung the top of the bucket. Just make sure you hang the baits on the inside of the bucket and not on the outside, unless you want to get stuck every time you walk by it! Not sure where I've seen it (probably Rollie & Helens), but someone makes and organizer that slides inside a standard 5 gallon bucket just for this purpose.

The cheapest hanging bait box I have seen for muskie lures is the one made by Plano for about $40. It has 24 to 30 slots for big lures and is about 16" deep.


----------



## muskieseeker (Oct 19, 2005)

What I did was Take 2" pvc pipe cut it into 12-14" lengths and glued them together I have about 10 pipes to store baits and the post for the seat fits thru the center pvc pipe so they are always right under me when I am fishing but still out of the way(usually).


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

humm all good idea's.... time to start buying more musky lures....


----------

